# ايقونات الاقسام في المنتدى



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2006)

*ايقونات الاقسام في المنتدى*

طبعا من الجدير بالذكر انكم لاحظتم ظهور ايقونات في وصف كل منتدى, كل ايقونة تدل على وصف القسم الخاص بها كعملية صغيرة للوصف الايحائي

هذه الايقونات لم تكتمل بسبب انشغالي و غيبتي الفترة الماضية, لكن تمم اكمال هذه الايقونات لتشمل كل الاقسام تقريبا

الايقونات ليست ميزة او خاصية, لكن وجب الاعلان عنها لتعريف الاعضاء كافة بماهيتها...

سيتم عن قريب اضافة بعض الخاصية بقرب من هذه الايقونات, فترقبوها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## artamisss (16 يونيو 2006)

* اه جميله قوى يا روك ربنا يخليك  وتبدع كدة  دايما *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (16 يونيو 2006)

*جميله يا زعيم *


----------



## †gomana† (16 يونيو 2006)

*جميلة يا روك شكرا ليك*
*ربنا معاك*


----------



## My Rock (16 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا ليكم يا احبة...*


----------



## blackguitar (16 يونيو 2006)

*الايقونات جميله جدا يا روك*
*وفى انتظار ابداعاتك ياباشا*


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2006)

*صنع ايديا وحيات عنيا*


----------



## ++menooo++ (17 يونيو 2006)

*تسلم ايديك و عينيك*
*كده انت هتخلينا نغازلك يا روك هههههه*


----------



## ><)))))*> (17 يونيو 2006)

*شغل جميل يا رووك*


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا ليكم يا احبة*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكر يا روك الرب يخليك لينا


----------



## †السريانيه† (18 ديسمبر 2006)

ربنا يباركك يازعيم ننتظر الاضافة الي قلت عليها اكيد حتكون جميلة​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*تسلم ايدك يا زعيم

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## eldoary (19 ديسمبر 2006)

*كل سنى وانتى طيبة يا اخت فراشة مسيحية*

*كل سنى وانتى طيبة يا اخت فراشة مسيحية    انت وكل الاعضاء   كمان  لحسن حد  يزعل  وانا مقدرش  على  زعلهم     على فكرة  انتو  كلكم ناس  كويسن   ومتحضرين  علشان كده  انا   حبتكم   مع  اننى  جديد فى المنتدى      وعلش انى  تاخرت   فى الفترة الاخيرة فى الدخول فى المنتدى
على فكرة اشكرك جدا لتانى مرة  على مشركتك لى  وترحيبك ومسعدتك لي
انا معجب بيكى  لانك   باين من كلامك  شخصية  جميلة ومحترمة  قوى
بس انا  عاوز منك طلب   صغير   طبعا انتى عارفة انى جديد فى النتدى   وشايف كتير من التوقيعات الجميل
عاوز اعرف  ازاى  ممكن اعمل توقيع خاص  بى    هل ممكن تساعدينى فى عمل التوقيع 

بس  بحيث يكون  متوافق مع  كونى    مسلم  
اشكرك جدا جدا جدا على مسعدتك الجميلة
خالد   eldoary*​


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

اوووووووووووووووووك رووووووووووك و احنا فى انتظارررررر الجددددددددددددددديد
صـــــــــــلـــــــــــى مــــن اجـــــلــــــــــى 
نــــارديــــن


----------

